# Too many fish or just right?



## robnixxo (Aug 8, 2012)

I got a 25 gallon tank. 

Here's my fish:

Red Swordtails x 3
Blue Gourami x 1
Neon Tetras x 8
Silver Mollies x 3
Dalmatian Mollies x3
Rubber Lip Pleco x 1


----------



## Mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

I think your ok, provided you have a good filter. I see its a hob, but kind is it exactly?


----------



## robnixxo (Aug 8, 2012)

Dunno what hob is, but if you're talking about the filter... I think it's an Aqueon Quiet Flow 30.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

looks like you are fully stocked/overstocked. As long as you keep up with your water changes you should be ok.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You have neared max on your number of fish. You also have no bottom feeders (Otos, Corys, Mystery Snails). If you loose fish, add some. Make sure you have good filtration or aeriation going or you will have problems in the future.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

IMO, you're a few fish over what you should have in there. Keep up with the water changes and do at least 50% weekly and you should be okay. There is no "need" for bottom feeders in any tank, so don't add if you don't want to and certainly don't unless you remove a few of what you have.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

hob ;hang on back .


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I think you're okay. I don't think you need 50% water changes, but I wouldn't drop below 30% weekly. Then again, with one fish, i wouldn't drop below 30%. It's a basic amount for a healthy tank.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello robin...

You're committed now. So, the question is moot. I suggest large, weekly water changes to keep the water clean and start researching plants that will work with your current lighting.

When you decide on some plants, then every water change, when the level in the tank is low, get plants into the tank, until it's well planted.

Plants will help keep the water livable and make the fish feel like their in their natural surroundings.

Also, feed sparingly. Fish don't need much. I feed mine about every other day or so.

Just a couple of thoughts that occured to me.

B


----------



## Mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

Hob means Hang On Back, its a type of filtration. +1 to weekly water changes. Make sure you treat the new water with the proper chemicals. Just try and research as much as you can. And when in doubt ask questions.


----------



## robnixxo (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

Bbradbury: I already have plants. Just basic stuff. Amazon swords, anubias and anacharis.

I feed my fish 2-3 times a day. Trying to power feed them so they're huge. 

I got some ghost shrimp (about 4-5, they're hard to find). Those are bottom feeders, right?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Cut back on feeding, your not "power" feeding them, in my opinion that's just overfeeding like crazy and will eventually lead to poor water quality, cut back to once a day and skip one day a week, also only feed them as much as they can eat in 3-5min and I'm gonna also say that I would think your a tad overstocked, keep up your water changes as others said and id do 50% as well


----------



## Mantis (Aug 8, 2012)

+1 to once a day. How much I love my fish, they're not too smart. They'll eat anything and their stomach's are small, and the more you feed them the more they poop == bad water quality.


----------



## robnixxo (Aug 8, 2012)

What the purpose of not feeding them for one day?


----------



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

You should be okay as long as you keep up with water changes and cleaning. My only concern is the abundance of neon tetras you have... They appear to be pretty small now, but they eventually grow and will crowd the tank even more. They won't get as big as your mollies, but they will get larger than they are now.

Other than that, you look okay given that you have a large enough filter and clean the water/substrate once a week or so.


----------



## robnixxo (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, my tetras seem to be dying off rather quickly so that won't be a concern much longer. LOL.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Once a week with no food seems to prolong the lives of fish. Like us, they are wired to hang onto all surplus food, and like us, in a situation of plenty, that famine response kills them. They are far better off leaner, and commercial fish food is very rich food for them. In the wild, many fish don't eat daily, and I see no activity change with the lean day. I've been trying the six days a week feeding for years, and it has done my fish a lot of good.


----------

